# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  مقالات آموزشی KDTele ...

## Mahmood_M

سلام
(( به روز شد  :: 02 / 04 / 1386 ))قصد دارم در طی چند مقاله مطالبی در رابطه با کامپوننت KDTele رو در اختیار دوستان بزارم ...

*بخش اول* : طریقه ارتباط با تلفن ، تشخیص خطوط ، تماس ، قطع ارتباط و ...
لینک دانلود PDF مقاله ( همراه سورس برنامه نمونه مقاله ) : ( حجم : 611 کیلوبایت )
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...LearnPart1.rar
-----------------------
*بخش دوم* : تشخیص تماس ، پخش فایل صوتی ، ضبط صدا ، تشخیص دکمه های فشرده شده ، نمایش زمان مکالمه و ...
لینک دانلود PDF مقاله ( همراه سورس برنامه نمونه مقاله ) : ( حجم : 621 کیلوبایت )
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...LearnPart2.rar
-----------------------
*بخش سوم* : ارسال و دریافت فکس
لینک دانلود PDF مقاله ( همراه با سورس برنامه نمونه مقاله ) : ( حجم : 725 کیلوبایت )
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...LearnPart3.rar
-----------------------
*بخش چهارم ( بخش آخر )* : نکاتی در مورد KDTele
لینک دانلود PDF مقاله ( بدون سورس ) : ( حجم : 110 کیلوبایت )
http://www.parsaspace.com/nabegheh/L...LearnPart4.rar
-----------------------
امیدوارم ، مقالات مفید بوده باشند ، سطح مقالات پایین بود ولی فکر کنم برای کسانی که قصد شروع داشتن خوب بود ...
اگر مشکل فنی ( که حتما هست ) یا غلط املایی !! یا هر مشکل دیگه ای دیدید ، معذرت خواهی من رو بپذیرید ...

*به تازگی مشکل فیلتر شدن سایت ParsaSpace پیش اومده ، به همین دلیل کل مقالات رو در یک فایل Rar در سایت RapidShare آپلود کردم که میتونید از این آدرس دانلود کنید*

امیدوارم مفید باشه ...
موفق و پیروز باشید ...

----------


## nasr

حتما زود به زود Update می کنی دیگه!!!

نه؟

چون معمولا این قبیل مقالات ادامه پیدا نمی کنه!!

----------


## MNosouhi

من با مثال های خود kdtel میتونم شماره گیری کنم ، اما با مثال شما نه ، وقتی مودم رو انتخاب می کنم ،اکتیو نمیکنهو پیغام خطا میده.

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> حتما زود به زود Update می کنی دیگه!!!


سعی می کنم به زودی قسمت 2 رو هم آپلود کنم ( دارم می نویسم ) ...



> من با مثال های خود kdtel میتونم شماره گیری کنم ، اما با مثال شما نه ، وقتی مودم رو انتخاب می کنم ،اکتیو نمیکنهو پیغام خطا میده.


مثال کامپوننت KDTele ، خط اولی رو که پیدا میکنه فعال میکنه که همون مودم هست و اگه توجه کنید در سورس مثال KDTele و در OnCreate فرم نوشته شده ( خط دارای شماره  0 ) ، ولی ما در لیستی که ایجاد میکنیم ، علاوه بر مودم خطهای دیگکه ای هم هستند ، درواقع هر کدوم از امکاناتی که KDTele به عنوان یک خط شناسایی می کنه لیست میشن ، ولی همشون فعال نخواهند شد ، شما باید از توی اون لیست مودم مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید که معمولا همون گزینه اول درون لیست هست ، من دوباره تست کردم و مشکلی نداشتم ، ولی اگه باز هم مشکلی بود ، متن پیغام رو بنویسید ...

با تشکر از دوستان به خاطر نظرات شون ...
به زودی قسمت دوم مقاله در همین تاپیک قرار خواهد گرفت ...

----------


## MNosouhi

> مثال کامپوننت KDTele ، خط اولی رو که پیدا میکنه فعال میکنه که همون مودم هست و اگه توجه کنید در سورس مثال KDTele و در OnCreate فرم نوشته شده ( خط دارای شماره 0 ) ، ولی ما در لیستی که ایجاد میکنیم ، علاوه بر مودم خطهای دیگکه ای هم هستند ، درواقع هر کدوم از امکاناتی که KDTele به عنوان یک خط شناسایی می کنه لیست میشن ، ولی همشون فعال نخواهند شد ، شما باید از توی اون لیست مودم مورد نظر رو انتخاب کنید که معمولا همون گزینه اول درون لیست هست ، من دوباره تست کردم و مشکلی نداشتم ، ولی اگه باز هم مشکلی بود ، متن پیغام رو بنویسید ...


من قبلا با kdtele برنامه نوشته ام و تا اندازه ای با آن آشنایی دارم ، ابتدا مودم رو انتخاب می کنم و بعد روی دکمه فعالسازی کلیک می کنم که خطا دریافت می کنم.
حالا یه سوال ، آیا شما مودمی سراغ دارید که همه امکانات kdtele رو ساپورت کنه؟

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> من قبلا با kdtele برنامه نوشته ام و تا اندازه ای با آن آشنایی دارم ، ابتدا مودم رو انتخاب می کنم و بعد روی دکمه فعالسازی کلیک می کنم که خطا دریافت می کنم.


خوب ، مطمئنا می دونید که دستور فعال کردن خط ، متد LineActive هست ، فکر نکنم کد مشکلی داشته باشه ، چون بازم تست کردم ، شاید مودم رو درست انتخاب نمی کنید ... !




> حالا یه سوال ، آیا شما مودمی سراغ دارید که همه امکانات kdtele رو ساپورت کنه؟


در این مورد راستش نمی تونم اطلاعات زیادی بهتون بدم ولی تا اونجا که من شنیدم ، مودمهای External و مودم Creative سازگاری بیشتری دارند ...
مودم خودم ، امکاناتش به صورت زیر است ( با تشخیص KDTele ) :
myModem.jpg

مدل و نام : PCTel ، HSF 2868 Micro Modem

موفق باشید ...

----------


## davoodmz

آقا محمود
سلام قبلا توی سایت خودتون لینک دانلود کامپونت راگذاشته بودی ،الان نیست میشه لطفا دوباره بزارید
با تشکر
داود

----------


## mehrzad007

من یه مودم نیاز دارم که این بتونه شماره رو ارسال کنه اگه اشتباه نکنم DTMF می گن به این امکان؟ (یعنی وصل بشه بعد مثلا کامپیوتر جواب بده بعد این رمز رو ارسال کنه ) . این کمپونت یا هر کمپونت دیگه ای که تست کردین یا مودمی....

----------


## ekhorasan

از مطالب خیلی استفاده کردم منتظر قسمت دوم مقالتون هستم

----------


## Mahmood_M

بخش دوم مقاله در پست اول قرار گرفت ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## davoodmz

با سلام
محمود جان لینکشا یک بار دیگه لطفا چک کنید
با تشکر

----------


## Valadi

لینک مشکلی نداره و احتمالا سرویس اینترنت یا رایانه شما مشکل داره 
موفق وموید باشی

----------


## davoodmz

با سلام من از لینک زیر استفاده کردم
http://www.kaed.com/kdtele/download.html
ولی نشد
باتشکر

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> با سلام من از لینک زیر استفاده کردم
> http://www.kaed.com/kdtele/download.html
> ولی نشد
> باتشکر


از لینک زیر دانلود کنید :
http://www.kaed.com/kdtele3.zip

اگه باز هم مشکل داشت ، از پرکسی استفاده کنید ...

----------


## mohsen_developer

آقا کارت خیلی درسته بابا ای ول

----------


## Arman_1367

با مودم من در ویندوز ویستا کار می کنه اما تو ویندوز اکس پی کار نمی کونه کلی پیغام می ده.
درایورشرو هم با سی دی خود مودم نصب می کنم نمی دونم مشکل چیه.!!!!!!!!!!!!

مدل مودم: Generic 56K HCF Data Fax Modem


امید وارم همیشه همه ایرانیان موفق باشند.


یا حق...

----------


## Valadi

من خودم با ویندوز Xp تست زدم مشکلی نداشت شاید برای شما 
1 - ویندوز مشکل داشته باشد 
2 - شاید درایور اصلی مودم را نصب نکردی با شی یعنی مودم های Zoltrix SmartSpirit PCI Modem  را در موقع نصب ویندوز به این نام می شناسد  Generic 56K HCF Data Fax Modem
به نکات بالا توجه کن 
موفق وموید باشی

----------


## ekhorasan

یکی از دوستان بنام saeed_m کامپوننت KDTele رو برام ایمیل کرده اگر کسی می خواد به من ایمیل بزنه تا براش فوروارد کنم micro_learn@yahoo.com

----------


## ekhorasan

منتظر قسمت سوم هستیم استاد....

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> منتظر قسمت سوم هستیم استاد....


من قسمت سوم رو حدود 3 روز هست که کامل کردم ولی دنبال یه دستگاه فکس میگشتم که برنامه رو تست کنم ، به زودی می زارم ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## DAMAVAND

سلام
جناب   Mahmood_N
  بیصبرانه منتظریم !

----------


## Mahmood_M

با سلام خدمت همگی ...
قسمت سوم مقاله در پست اول قرار گرفت ...
البته توجه داشته باشید که من برنامه نمونه رو تست نکردم ، و امکان وجود اشتباه هست ، اگر مشکل خاصی دیدید اطلاع بدید ...

موفق و پیروز باشید ...

----------


## Mahmood_M

با سلام
قسمت چهارم ( آخر ) مقاله در سایت قرار گرفت ...

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همگی ...

----------


## nassim_20

آقا محمود مقاله ات رو خیلی خوب نوشته بودی و برای من که تازه کار در این وادی بودم واقعا کارساز بود
ولی دو تا سوال داشتم  اول اینکه :
زمانیکه تلفن زنگ می خوره پیغام زیر رو می ده:
Another Application request in progress. Wait untile is Compelet

دوم اینکه:
مشکل در ضبط صدای طرف مقابل است در مسیر ذکر شده فایل مورد نظر ایجاد می شه که من با فرمت WAVذخیره میکنم ولی اجرا نمیشه و در ضمن برای هر مدت مکالمه ای سایز این فایل تنها 64 کیلوبایت است...

باز هم ممنون هستم

----------


## kimia1

من یه برنامه تست از وبلاگ http://www.delphigroup.blogfa.com/ گرفتم  و  اون را تست کردم. در یک قسمت که قرار است شماره ای گرفته شود و پیغامی پخش شود، به محض زنگ خوردن گوشی مقابل(و حتی قبل از برداشتن گوشی توسط مخاطب)، شروع به پخش فایل صوتی میکند. می خواستم ببینم چطور میشه کنترل کرد که پس از برداشتن گوشی توسط مخاطب پیام پخش شود.

----------


## Mahmood_M

سلام



> Another Application request in progress. Wait untile is Compelet


مطمئنید که برنامه ی دیگه ای از تلفن استفاده نمی کنه یا تلفن به وسیله کامیپیوتر استفاده نمی شه  ؟ راستش تا حالا به این پیغام برخورد نکرده بودم ولی اون طور که از پیغام پیداست ، برنامه دیگه ای خط رو فعال کرده و داره جواب میده یا ...



> مشکل در ضبط صدای طرف مقابل است در مسیر ذکر شده فایل مورد نظر ایجاد می شه که من با فرمت WAVذخیره میکنم ولی اجرا نمیشه و در ضمن برای هر مدت مکالمه ای سایز این فایل تنها 64 کیلوبایت است...


راستش من این مشکل رو ندارم ، شاید از نسخه نمایشی استفاده میکنید که این محدودیت توش هست ...
ولی به زودی راه حل رو بهتون می گم ...



> من یه برنامه تست از وبلاگ http://www.delphigroup.blogfa.com/ گرفتم و اون را تست کردم. در یک قسمت که قرار است شماره ای گرفته شود و پیغامی پخش شود، به محض زنگ خوردن گوشی مقابل(و حتی قبل از برداشتن گوشی توسط مخاطب)، شروع به پخش فایل صوتی میکند. می خواستم ببینم چطور میشه کنترل کرد که پس از برداشتن گوشی توسط مخاطب پیام پخش شود.


شما ابتدا مقاله ها رو بخونید ،‌بعد اگه باز هم مشکلی بود سئوالتون رو بپرسید ،‌این موارد در مقاله ها هست ( شماره 2 و 3 ، فکر کنم )

موفق باشید ...

----------


## golihaghighi

دستت درد نکنه. عالی بود. من که شروع کردم یه برنامه تلفن گویا بنویسم.

----------


## omid_comp

سلام 
ممنون فقط یک سوال اینکه چطوری میشه بیشتر از یک خط تلفن را ساپورت کرد و اگه دو خط با هم زنگ بزنند چی میشه؟

----------


## vahid64

اقا من با هر 4 تا لینک مقالات شما مشکل دارم 
این parsspace چه جوریه ؟ نکنه اینم مثل persiangig تو ساعاتی از روز که شلوغه کار نمی کنه ؟ 
خلاصه لینکها رو چک کنید اگه سالمه به من هم خبر بدید!

----------


## javad2000

سلام
من همه تاپیک رو وقت نکردم بخونم. میخواستم بپرسم اگه بخوام یه مودم بگیرم که CallerID و CallWaiting رو توی ایران ساپورت کنه چه مارک و مدلی بگیرم خوبه؟ 

خیلی ممنون

----------


## Valadi

بستگی داره به نوع تجهیزات مخابرات (اگر نگاه خیلی تخصصی داشته باشی )و چه پروتکل هایی را ساپورت می کنه و لی به هر حال زولتریکس اصلی فکر کنم مشکل شما را حل کنه 
ضمنا روی کاتالوگ مودم امکاناتی را که داره اشاره کرده

----------


## Behiii

آقا ممنون هر چند که هنوز نخوندمشون
بعدا مزاحمتون میشم

----------


## vahid64

لینک دانلود کامل فول ورژن KDTele رو هر کی میخواد پیام بده
یا مستقیماً بهم میل بزنید

----------


## javad2000

من میخوام. 
خیلی ممنون میشم برام بفرستید.

----------


## vahid64

> من میخوام. 
> خیلی ممنون میشم برام بفرستید.


*آقا جواد یا پیام خصوصی بدید یا بهم میل بزنید* 
من پست قبلی رو ویرایش کردم ولی انگار موفق نشدم منظورم رو درست بیان کنم به هر حال با توجه به قوانین سایت من نمی تونم لینک دانلود رو اینجا قرار بدم.

----------


## javad2000

> *آقا جواد یا پیام خصوصی بدید یا بهم میل بزنید* 
> من پست قبلی رو ویرایش کردم ولی انگار موفق نشدم منظورم رو درست بیان کنم به هر حال با توجه به قوانین سایت من نمی تونم لینک دانلود رو اینجا قرار بدم.


آقا دستت درد نکنه. 
منظور رو متوجه شدم. می دونستم شما نمی تونید اینجا بگذارید، اما من که می تونستم همینجا تقاضا کنم! 
دریافت شد. خیلی هم ممنون.

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

دوست عزیز می خواستم بدونم آیا این ابزار قابلیت کار با سانترال را دارد یا خیر
من می خواهم پس از پخش یک پیغام وقتی کاربر شماره داخلی خود را وارد کرد سیستم اتوماتیک کاربر را به داخلی مورد نظر وصل کند

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

آقا چی شد کسی جواب ما رو نمی ده؟

----------


## willycracker

سلام
لینکهات کار نمی کنند ، بی زحمت اگر امکانش هست فعالش کن.
یه ندا هم به من بده

یا علی

----------


## vahid64

متاسفانه لینکها از کار افتاده و فعلاً فعال کردنش برام مقدور نیست
اگه این کارو کردم حتماً خبرت می کنم

----------


## mortaza94

سلام دوستان هر کسی کامپونت  Exceletel برای من ارسال کند خیلی ممنون

----------


## delphi5

دوستان عزیز 
من برای مبحث دوم همه کارها را انجام دادم اما زمانی که با این خط تماس گرفته میشود به هیچ عنوان اتفاقی نمی افتد

----------


## delphi5

جالبه . اون مشکل خود به خود حل شد . اما این مشکل پیش اومده . زمانیکه زنگ میخوره این پبغام رو بهم میده 

 
"another application request is in progress .wait until it is complete"

----------


## delphi5

باید با پروکسی بازش کنی

----------


## Valadi

جناب آقای محمود مهری 
خیلی ممنون و از این که زحمت کشیدید و چنین مقاله های عالی را سایت قرار دادید تا همه استفاده کنند 
در مقاله دوم 
در بخش تشخیص دکمه های فشرده شده 
 توضیح اجمالی دادید اگر لطف کنید بیشتر توضیح بدید ممنون میشم  چون من می خوام برنامه تشخیص بده چه کلید فشرده شده و برای چنین برنامه ای  چه کار باید کرد ؟
آخه من در زمینه تجربه ای ندارم 

ان شاء الله بتونیم جبران کنیم 
با تشکر

----------


## Mahmood_M

> در مقاله دوم
> در بخش تشخیص دکمه های فشرده شده
> توضیح اجمالی دادید اگر لطف کنید بیشتر توضیح بدید ممنون میشم چون من می خوام برنامه تشخیص بده چه کلید فشرده شده و برای چنین برنامه ای چه کار باید کرد ؟
> آخه من در زمینه تجربه ای ندارم


خواهش میکنم ...
توضیح بیشتری نباید نیاز داشته باشه ، بگید مشکلتون چیه ! شاید نکته خاصی باید رعایت بشه ...
یه نکته مهم اینه که گوشی تلفنی که داره دکمه ها رو ارسال میکنه ، در حالت Tone باشه که اکثر گوشیهای امروزی این امکان رو دارند ، قرار دادن در حالت Tone رو می تویند با یک پیغام صوتی به کاربر بگید ...

اگه مشکلتون چیز دیگه ایه بگید ، اگه بتونم کمکتون میکنم ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## nightHunter

با سلام

چطوری میتونم در صورتی که مودم هنگ کنه اونو ری استارت کنم . بعضی مواقع در صورت استفاده از مودم اینترنال بعد از مدتی کار کردن مودم هنگ میکنه ، وقتی برنامه رو میبندم و باز میکنم مشکلم حل میشه ، من از KDTele استفاده میکنم ، میخوام ببینم میشه کاری کرد که نیاز به بستن نرم افزار نباشه و به هر شکل مودم رو ری استارت کنم ؟ 

متشکرم .

----------


## rsheytoonak

سلام کسی میدونه این csOfferedCallDropped در kdphon چکار می کنه

----------


## Rocker

آقا فکر کنم سایت پارس اسپیس فیلتر شده اگه میشه جای دیگه آپلودش کنید میدونم خیلی دیر گفتم این تاپیک ماله قدیماست اما اگر این لطف رو بکنید خیلی خوب میشه.
یا علی!!

----------


## Mahmood_M

> آقا فکر کنم سایت پارس اسپیس فیلتر شده اگه میشه جای دیگه آپلودش کنید میدونم خیلی دیر گفتم این تاپیک ماله قدیماست اما اگر این لطف رو بکنید خیلی خوب میشه.
> یا علی!!


لینک جدید در پست اول قرار گرفت ...
هر چهار مقاله رو در یک فایل گذاشتم ( یک فایل rar و در RapidShare قرار دادم ) ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## babak_delphi

در مورد باز نشدن لینک :
می تونید از یک سایت شکننده ف یل ت ر استفاده کنید
جواب میده

----------


## Mahmood_M

برای حل مشکل فیترینگ این لینکها ، دامین .com مروبطه به لینکها رو به .ir تغییر بدید ( تا اطلاع ثانوی ) ، لینکهای سایت ParsaSpace به زودی درست میشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## roya jalali

سلام 
من از این کامپوننت استفاده کردم خیلی خوب بود ولی به مشکل های بدی برخوردم ممنون می شم جوابم رو بدید
توی case call state وقتی برنامه cs ها رو بررسی می کنه به cs Remotepartydisconnected که می رسد اتصال رو قطع می کند هم در قسمت شماره گیری هم برای ارسال فکس نمی دونم چیکارش کنم من دقیقاً با استفاده از پی دی اف های شما پیش رفتم  ممنون می شم جواب بدید
در ضمن نسخه KD tele بدون کرک هست کرکش رو از کجا باید گیر آورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## pm_hamze

دوست عزیز یه سری ضعفهایی این کامپوننت داره اگه براتون بنویسم می تونید حلش کنید...

----------


## Amhossein

باسلام خدمت دوستان سوال من این است که آیا نوع مودم برای    KDTele مهم است ؟ مودم من 
motorola voiceSURFR 56k External PnP می باشد که متاسفانه برای ضبط مکالمه  فقط صدای تماس گیرنده ضبط میشود خواهش می کنم در صورت امکان راهنایی بفرمایید با تشکر

----------


## Amhossein

باسلام خدمت آقا محمود: سوال من این است که آیا نوع مودم برای    KDTele مهم است ؟ مودم من 
motorola voiceSURFR 56k External PnP می باشد که متاسفانه برای ضبط مکالمه  فقط صدای تماس گیرنده ضبط میشود خواهش می کنم در صورت امکان راهنایی بفرمایید با تشکر

----------


## aserfg

بلي اين كامپوننت با بعضي مودمها مشكل داره.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

يكي از بهترين مودم ها كه با اين كامپوننت كار ميكنه Zoltrix 3 Chip است .

----------


## sarbandi

سلام 
کامپونت رو دارم اما متاسقانه به دلیل Wazarبودن نمی تونم تو سایت برزارم یا لینک بدم 
هر کی می خواد میل بزند
mohammadsarbandi@yahoo.com mohammadsarbandi@gmail.com 
روی مودم ZOLTRIX 3CH من 100 درصد جواب گرفتم قیمت مودم تو کاشان 14000 تومان 
متاسفانه دفعات قبلی  آپلود کردم اما اقای کشاورز به دلیل وزرا بودن پاک کردن

مودم های زولتریکس و ساپرت نمی کنه فقط مودم ZOLTRIX 3CH رو ساپرورت می کنه 
در ضمن باید تو تنظیمات مودم کشور را از ایران به امریکا تغییر بدهید 
برای مودم های زولتریکس  USA باید حتما انتخاب شود تا کار کند دلیلش و نمی دونم

----------


## Valadi

تمام نسخه های که در مورد محصولات این شرکت تولید کننده و این کامپونت هست همه کرک هستند و در بعضی مواقع به مشکل می خوره . من محصولات این شرکت بصورت فول سورس و ریجستر شده دارم

----------


## babak_delphi

جناب sarbandi
آیا با اون مودم کالرآیدی هم کار میکنه؟

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

امكان زياد مودم شما زولتريكس است من هم اين مشكل را داشتم اما با آپديت كردن درايور اين مودم مشكلش رفع مي شه

موفق باشي

----------


## benyamin_kb

سلام 
من طبق کدهای مقاله پیش رفتم ولی وقتی در قسمت لاین فعال اسم مودم (Generic 56K HCF Data Fax Modem #2) رو انتخاب می کنم این ارور رو میده :
(the telephony device is not compatible with the value specified by the mediaMode property)

----------


## sarbandi

> جناب sarbandi
> آیا با اون مودم کالرآیدی هم کار میکنه؟


 
بله من با مودم Zoltrix 3 Chipset 56k
with voice mail speakerphone
جواب گرفتم و هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتم

شکل مودمش اینه

----------


## sarbandi

بله اقا بابک با اون مودم کار می کنه و شماره رو نشون می دهد

----------

